# Bombshell Turtle



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Has anybody ever tried one of these. The Lindner family was talking about a lure that was in the works that was going to revolutionize bass fishing. I think this is it.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Interesting!! I might have to try that one.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks kinda cool,always figured they'd eat small turtles when given the chance to.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Interesting!! I might have to try that one.


Go figure!LOL

I may have to give it a shot also....go figure!


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll bet those fish in the tanks they shoot those videos in are hungry enough to eat a 3 lb. Walleye and swim around for several days with the tail sticking out of it's mouth.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

You could take a dump in that tank and they'd eat it. I'll prove it,video on the way.lol


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

sweeet lure! Im sure rigging would be a real pain in the ass to get it to go straight

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Sheltowee (Aug 24, 2011)

That is an awesome lure! I'll have to try it.


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats a joke right ?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

There is a very old minnow lure that is basically a glass jar you put a minnow in and it has hooks attached to the jar...


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

russ9054 said:


> You could take a dump in that tank and they'd eat it. I'll prove it,video on the way.lol


Sounds like a winner, the "Bombshell Turd lure".
Give it a glossy video, and you could sell a truck load.

"Now scent impregnated!")

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

